

Followshows: The easy way to follow your favorite TV shows - juriga
http://followshows.com/

======
juriga
I just returned to Europe from the US and I'm sorely missing the queue feature
in Hulu to keep track of new episodes.

The followshows interface gives a nice overview of the air dates and what I
should watch next.

Also, if you're currently using <http://mytvrss.com> you can import the feed
straight to followshows in the settings.

